# Small solar panels and computer fans...



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Trying to make some surplus computer fans run directly off a solar panel... works well enough, but I've noticed the fans sometimes need a kick to get going in lower light conditions... then they run. So I believe I need some sort of capacitor to help this out?
How is a capacitor wired, does it feed positive and negative straight through?

I realize I need to do some calculations, I really want to assemble about 5 of these fans together to make an effective solar powered air mover... Our local computer scrap place has boxes and boxes of these that they sell by the pound... cheap!


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

This site,

http://www.solorb.com/elect/solarcirc/solarfurn/index.html

shows how the capacitor is wired...


----------

